# [b]2004 Bowtech News[/b]



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

BowTech has some exciting stuff coming at us for 2004. Many of the wishes of the masses appear to have been addressed. I for one can't wait to see them. Here's a link to a thread on huntingnet. 






http://forum.hunting.net/asppg/tm.asp?m=397546&p=1&tmode=1&smode=1&cookieCheck=539494439


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Thats some good news he did leave out afew things, like the new cam also has a positive draw stop, bearings top and bottom & the new BK cam have bearings on both ends. You can get the pro40 with the new cam can't what to try it ((smooth is the word for this cam!!)) Speed is down but still over 300fps. 
and for hunters there is a shelf on the bows!!
Dealers should get info packs soon. Can't wait>>>


----------



## outlaw (Jul 9, 2003)

Sounds like it's time for another BowTech the pivoting limb pockets sound good.....now which one will i get, the pro 40 or another dually?


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Good news Not enough but good LOL We need pictures


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Any news on the speed of the 2004 BK models?


----------



## hoytboy (Dec 14, 2002)

*2004 Bowtech*

The smooth new cam sounds like a perfect addition to Bowtechs already top notch line up. I think the Liberty will be sitting in my bow closet right next to my Pat Dually next year. The new camo sounds like it could be cool, triple dipped I imagine.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I can't wait to see what has been done with the Patriot Dually and the Black Knight!!! If they do actually have bearings, something I was wanting, the speeds might just be higher!!! I think I'm going with a new Black Knight this year but I might just add another Partiot to my growing collection


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

HellOOOO , I'm in a need to know position!!! Need to know what the new bows look like


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Me too... call someone. WWAG you got some pull right! find out something for us.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry folks. No pics are available yet  I've been trying  

I will have some more info to post soon however.

The new duals do indeed have bearings, and are a bit faster, smoother to draw, and more quiet than the 2003 PD cams.

The new risers will have the larger shelf mentioned by MCB, as well as more sight window (not that I though BowTech had a prob w/ that in the first place). 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*enlighten us*

C'mon JEFFB show me the money............oops I mean pics. They say a picture is worth a thousand words    

Everyone is chomping at the bit.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

PRY Jeff Pry!!!!! Make bribes, plead and maybe even a threat or two!!! WE need EYE candy!!!!!


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Check the thread on mentioned above. Kevin Strother has posted some new tidbits. Very cool of the man behind the bows to come on & give us some info.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sigep1967 (Oct 3, 2003)

Any pics yet??


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

sigep1967, there is a pic of the new Liberty on this forum. A very nice looking bow to be sure. I moved it up for you. Other bow pics are not yet availabe, as far as I can see.


----------



## sigep1967 (Oct 3, 2003)

Already seen that one I am interested in the new pro40 dually!!!!

can't wait to order mine.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm waiting to see a pic of that, too. 2004 will be a good year.


----------

